# Frontier wiper arm



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Yesterday we had this phenomenon called "rain" here (Arizona), and a co-worker with a 2003 Frontier told me his driver wiper wouldn't move, only the passenger one did. I told him the splines were probably stripped out on one piece, as only one motor drives both, and I took a look. The driver wiper arm nut was still tight, but the wiper arm itself (lucky for him, the easier and cheaper part to replace) was all stripped out, so I temporarily swapped over the intact wiper arm. What AMAZED me was how small the splines on the wiper shaft were (even on the working wiper), no wonder this happend. Quite poor engineering to my little brain, way smaller splines than on other makes. Wake up Nissan !!! By the way, a 2003 truck in Arizona has proably used the wipers less than 5 hours TOTAL. Anyway, good info to know for my '98.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll share a secret with you, those are a pressure fit, position the wiper, lift up on it and it will seat itself, then tighten up the nut. If you just tighten up the nut without lifting it off the glass the arm will NOT seat properly and cause the arm to shred the inside of the arm and you'll end up with a non working wiper...


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I doubt that his wiper arm had ever been lifted or replaced before on his Frontier. Anyway, I did seat it first, and tightened the nut while the arm was bent. I think the wiper arm may be a dealer part, too bad for him. But I bet Nissan sells a fair number of them....


----------

